
Can internet access be made free around the world? - FahadUddin92
What are the issues with making internet a free resource around the world and making sure Governments pay for internet?
======
z3t4
Internet connection is really low priority in some governments. Especially in
those who doesn't have good shelter, health-care and education for all
citizens.

